# Repticon Pensacola - October 12 & 13, 2013



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
October 12 & 13, 2013

Where:
Navarre Conference Center
8700 Navarre Parkway
Navarre, FL, 32566

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Pensacola Show:
Repticon debuted in Pensacola in the Summer of 2008 with a great show at the Pensacola Interstate Fairgrounds. Guests from around the Gulf-Coast congregated in Pensacola to learn more about these fascinating cold-blooded creatures, and many of them went home with new slithering friends! Repticon returned to the Pensacola Interstate Fairgrounds in July with a show that was even more exciting and dynamic than the first. Repticon returned over the next two years with a number of shows, and in the Fall of 2012 the show moved to a new host facility at the Navarre Conference Center on the lovely Emerald Coast. Join us in 2013 for more exciting developments in the Gulf-Coast's favorite reptile show, Repticon Pensacola, returning again in October 2013 at the Navarre Conference Center!

For more information: Repticon Pensacola Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

